# My first toddler post and it's about stinky feet!



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

About 2 weeks ago, DD selected walking as her preferred mode of transportation. So, I guess she is a toddler now!







:

She now spends part of her day at my mom's while I'm working, and as such, she's wearing socks and shoes more often. I've noticed that her feet actually get stinky! Not horribly stinky, but kind of like smelly socks feet.







Her socks are cotton, her shoes are leather with soft soles. Inside our house and my mom's, she is usually wearing bare feet.

I thought that they didn't sweat at this age (she's just over 12 months)? or do they? Anyone else have a toddler that gets smelly feet?


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

My son is 15 months and has the nastiest smelling feet ever! Its only when he wears a certain pair of sandals so I'm sure its just them. Its kinda gross though!


----------



## BensMamacita (Mar 13, 2007)

My ds has had smelly feet since he was an infant! Seriously.


----------



## alaskaberry (Dec 29, 2006)

My ds has stinky feet too. We play the "stinky feet" game where we sniff his feet and tell him "stinkY feet!" -- he laughs and laughs.


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alaskaberry* 
My ds has stinky feet too. We play the "stinky feet" game where we sniff his feet and tell him "stinkY feet!" -- he laughs and laughs.

Okay, we always play this game!!









It seems then that I may be worrying over nothing. I though perhaps she had some health issue that needed to be looked into.


----------



## MiamiMami (Feb 1, 2005)

I think it's putting shoes back on too soon after taking them off that causes it. They need to air out.

When dd was about 2 she loved to kick her shoes off in the car and take a whiff


----------



## amaretto (Aug 16, 2007)

Still barefoot and odorless around here but then I watch the tension on her toes when DD takes a couple of steps and I think they have to sweat!

Funny, I thought that leather shoes do not keep odors. I would leave some baking soda powder overnight in the stinky shoes.


----------



## I STIK M (Dec 12, 2004)

last year i started a thread when ds balls suddenly became stinky! so far , though, his feet seem ok! i got cheecky replys- i deserve it, for the use of "balls", but really, someone said "gonads" was a better word. and asked me why i am smelling them- like i wanna get a wiff of that! it is crazy how the smells seem to come out of nowhere! as long as his little head and neck stay baby smelling for awhile, so i can hug a big boy but still smell mommas baby! at least u dont have to worry if your child repeats that they have stinky feet in public so much, whereas...... could get some weird looks!


----------



## denvermom (Mar 14, 2006)

Ha! I thought I was the only one who had this problem. We tease my son at bathtime and call him Mr. Stinky Feet. They started stinking when he was six months old. I thought baby feet were supposed to smell good. Not my boy!


----------



## Jetka (May 11, 2006)

My son has had veryyy stinky feet since he was born.


----------



## yarngoddess (Dec 27, 2006)

Now I don't feel so alone!!! All 4 of my kids have had Slimy Sweaty Stinky feet. They didn't get this when they started walking, they have been this way from birth!!! If they have naked feet (no socks) then they are stinky and sweaty. I'm so glad that there are others out there!!!


----------



## yarngoddess (Dec 27, 2006)

Now I don't feel so alone!!! All 4 of my kids have had Slimy Sweaty Stinky feet. They didn't get this when they started walking, they have been this way from birth!!! If they have naked feet (no socks) then they are stinky and sweaty. I'm so glad that there are others out there!!!


----------



## snomnky (Jul 9, 2006)

My 26mo old feet stink most of the time, sometimes it is really horrible.


----------



## steph66 (Jul 7, 2005)

my dd's feet get like that when they dont get to air out enough. We call them "vinegar feet" around here. She loves it!


----------



## emelsea (Jun 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steph66* 
my dd's feet get like that when they dont get to air out enough. We call them "vinegar feet" around here. She loves it!

We refer to DS's as "pickle toes". He thinks it's hilarious. His little feet have always had a vinegar-y smell to them, even when he was an infant; long before he was wearing shoes.


----------

